# CAO Italia and a Brooklyn Pale Ale....



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

CAO Italia and a Brooklyn Pale Ale....


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Well, how did it go together?


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Dude, Brooklyn beers are the shit. We can't get them in WV because they have too much alcohol in them. I always get them when I go to VA.


----------



## smokin'Jef (Jul 2, 2007)

Yeah, That CAO Italia will go good with just about anything. 
I had one with Allagash Curieux for one of my pairings a while back which was awesome. Most recently had an Italia paired with 'The Poet' Oatmeal Stout from New Holland Brewing in Michigan. That too was quite a nice pairing.

I've only had a few offerings from Brooklyn brewing, my fav is the Black Chocolate stout which I trade for every year when it comes out. Also enjoyed their East IPA and their Octoberfest. I've had the Monster Ale but was not something I'd seek or try again
Wouldn't mind getting a hold of their Smoked Weissbock, Smoked Porter, Local 1, Blast Pale Dbl. IPA, Blonde Bock, and their plain lager beer.

Maybe we will have to work out a beer and stogie trade someday?!
Send me a message if you are interested...


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Cool pic Mario. I know it was killing you that you didn't have any pics at the top of the forum LOL


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

On our way through Memphis a buddy and I smoked an Italia with a Yazoo Pale Ale (great beer based out of Nashville!) Honestly, I don't think they went together as well as we would have liked. Or it could be the 3 or 4 other beers we had before that. It wasn't bad, but the Italia didn't shine as much as it usually does.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Nothing better than a good beer, good friends, and a good cigar!


----------



## smokin'Jef (Jul 2, 2007)

...I just realized my avatar pic is of that pairing I spoke of...


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Cool pic Mario. I know it was killing you that you didn't have any pics at the top of the forum LOL


HAHAHAHAHHA!!! Ya know...that did cross my mind...lol


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Very nice...so how was the pairing?


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

hey Jeff, that may be possible since I have an abundence of Brooklyn Beer at my disposal. I never really pay too much attention to the actual pairing...but its what I had cold in the fridge! And it went pretty well. The India Pale Ale has a distinct flavor profile...


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Great stuff PiPs! I love that Brooklyn PA when I can get it... A great taste combo you had there - thanks for sharing bud! 

CD


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Their Chocolate Stout is just brutal


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Killer combo.


----------



## SingleMaltScott-cl (Mar 19, 2007)

Can't believe there is another Allagash fan on this board! In fact, just a couple weeks ago visited their brewery, and picked up a bottle of their yet to be released 'Fluxus', another bottle fermented beauty.
At this time, I have a bottle of the Curieux, Mussette, Dubbel, Trippel and Fluxus on hand. My favorite hands down is the Dubbel. Pair that with your favorite maduro.

Cheers!


----------

